# Imperials Raffle Another Car



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Imperials Car Club is doing it again, We have a 1964 Chevy Impala, CHECK THIS BABY OUT!!! It was garage kept, comes with a 283 engine and only 23,000 ORIGINAL MILES, everything is in almost new condition, NO RUST, check out the Pictures. The Raffle tickets are only $20.00 each. The first 3 raffle tickets picked get $1000.00 in cash and are put back in so you are still eligable to win the car. This is a legit Raffle. At one of our past Hawaiian Gardens Car Show we Raffled a 1962 Chevy, Mrs. Ester Lockhart from Modesto, CA won the car, I also have a picture of one of the lucky winners of the $1000.00 cash prize. They were all previously posted on Lawitlow, if you would like to buy a ticket or need more info. just pm or email me at [email protected] Raffle will take place in July 2008 for our Car Show in Hawaiian Gardens. Don't miss out on this chance to win this "Beauty" Thanks and Good Luck.


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is the winner of the 62 Chevy


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is the winner of the 1000.00 Cash


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you have to be present to win?? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jul 22 2007, 09:11 PM~8367503
> *Do you have to be present to win?? :dunno:
> *


No. We will post more info very soon.

This car will be shown at many of the upcoming car shows throughout L.A. and the Inland Impire for you to inspect it. It is 100% solid. Very clean.

:biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

nope :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Who do we get in contact with if we want to buy tickets?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll take a hundred tickets! :biggrin: 

All members of the IMPERIALS car club will have tickets available.

Pm anyone of us to get your raffle tickets.

I'm out of Los Angeles / Bullhead City Az. if anyone wants to meet up.


GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

20 bucks a ticket for a chance to win a badd ass ride! 

Saw it for myself today real nice car.



:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope ride!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Who wants tickets????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone interested in purchasing their ticket(s) can get a hold of any Imperials L.A. member for them.

*If any of you want to buy tickets from me, please contact me in PM and we'll make arrangements. You don't need to be present to win. *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 u guys taking paypal or what


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 23 2007, 06:05 PM~8373902
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 u guys taking paypal or what
> *


I'll take care of you BL...let me know.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 23 2007, 05:05 PM~8373902
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 u guys taking paypal or what
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 23 2007, 06:16 PM~8373988
> *yeah what he said
> *


 Give me a minute....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*My Paypal is up and running: [email protected]

The price will be $22.00 for each ticket. The extra 2 dollars is to cover the paypal fees and the stamp & envelope that I will use to send your ticket(s). If you know paypal, you know the fees involved and understand. 

If you don't have Paypal, you can send me a money order for $20.00 payable to Imperials Car Club

Please be sure to include your full name, layitlow.com name, address, phone numbers and car club name. 

Thanks and good luck!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 08:18 PM~8374543
> *My Paypal is up and running: [email protected]
> 
> The price will be $22.00 for each ticket. The extra 2 dollars is to cover the paypal fees and the stamp & envelope that I will use to send your ticket(s). If you know paypal, you know the fees involved and understand.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

car looks clean


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Your tickets will look similar to these...they are from our last raffle. the ticket numbers are stamped in, very professional.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Want to thank all the guys that pm'd me with requests for raffle tickets! :thumbsup:

This is the actual raffle ticket. 

Thanks!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

There'ya go!!!...

Whats up OG Al???


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

How's it going Angel!

:wave:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey every we are only selling 5000 tickets and we are going to raffle the car in july 2008 but if we sell all the tickets before july we will contact everyone vie mail, email, phone#, work # what ever it takes to contact you and let you know the raffle date hase been moved up. so buy one or buy ten the faster they sell the faster we raffle the car. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 23 2007, 09:25 PM~8375924
> *Hey every we are only selling 5000 tickets and we are going to raffle the car in july 2008 but if we sell all the tickets before july we will contact everyone vie mail, email, phone#, work # what ever it takes to contact you and let you know the raffle date hase been moved up. so buy one or buy ten the faster they sell the faster we raffle the car. Good luck to everyone
> *


 :0 :0   hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

20X5000=100'G
minus 3g's for the 3 winners
minus 2g's printing tix
minus approx 15'g for car in that condition.

*80g's* :0 :biggrin: 

Got dam that's a sweet hookup.

Good luck homies...$20 for that ride it's worth it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Jul 23 2007, 09:41 PM~8376109
> *20X5000=100'G
> minus 3g's for the 3 winners
> minus 2g's printing tix
> ...


 :0 
You forget about us trailering it around to shows for about 11 months, and paying to enter it into shows!..

Imperials put in some major work I'll tell 'ya!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I'm intrested and so are my Brothers so hook a homie up. The 62 was nice that Imperials last raffled off and maybe I can have some good luck and win the 64.*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 I like it.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 23 2007, 08:02 PM~8375717
> *Want to thank all the guys that pm'd me with requests for raffle tickets! :thumbsup:
> 
> This is the actual raffle ticket.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 22 2007, 07:56 PM~8367332
> *Good Luck!
> 
> 
> ...


THE ORIGINAL 1964 CHEVY IMPALA RAFFLE CAR WILL BE ATTENDING THE 15TH ANNUAL PHAROAHS C.C. CARSHOW THIS SUNDAY, JULY 29TH 2007, IN WILMINGTON FOR THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED IN PURCHASING RAFFLE TICKETS....


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out the millage, It is the original miles
check out the back seat, looks like no one ever sat there before


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

coo, imma get some from CF


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 24 2007, 10:01 AM~8378922
> *coo, imma get some from CF
> *


Just hit me up Big Nick


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 07:18 PM~8374543
> *My Paypal is up and running: [email protected]
> 
> The price will be $22.00 for each ticket. The extra 2 dollars is to cover the paypal fees and the stamp & envelope that I will use to send your ticket(s). If you know paypal, you know the fees involved and understand.
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TICKETS HERE!!!

!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 07:18 PM~8374543
> *My Paypal is up and running: [email protected]
> 
> The price will be $22.00 for each ticket. The extra 2 dollars is to cover the paypal fees and the stamp & envelope that I will use to send your ticket(s). If you know paypal, you know the fees involved and understand.
> ...


----------



## THE CHOSEN ONE (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala+Jul 23 2007, 11:41 PM~8376109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT THAT DEUCE FROM LAST YEAR END UP IN THE TECHNIQUES CAMP??? AND THE HOMIE HAS A POINT Y'ALL TRYIN TO FUCKIN RETIRE IF YOU TAKE IT TO 50 SHOWS AT 20 A SHOW THATS 1,000 IF YOU HAD TO RENT A TRAILER AND GAS THAT WOULD BE ANOTHER FEW THOUSAND TOPS SHIT IS THIS A RAFFLE OR AN IMPERIALS RETIREMENT CAMPAIGN? THAT 64 IS TIGHT AS FUCC FO SURE BUT Y'ALL NEED TO CUT THE TICKETS DOWN TO LIKE 2000 TOPS


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

You got it all wrong I got AARP and Social Security to pay for my Kandy paint jobs!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Funny how people switch their name when they wanna talk mess...

Anyways, so who else wants some tickets??!!!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2007, 06:05 PM~8393154
> *Funny how people switch their name when they wanna talk mess...
> 
> Anyways, so who else wants some tickets??!!!!!
> *


Hey Angel i cant buy one now... i wont be 18 when its drawn... :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 25 2007, 11:12 PM~8393571
> *Hey Angel i cant buy one now... i wont be 18 when its drawn...  :angry:
> *


Get someone you trust to do it for you. Like a brother or your mom.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TGIF people!...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 27 2007, 05:40 PM~8408195
> *TGIF people!...
> *


hey homie i did get your last pm last night. It takes about 3 days to transfer funds to paypal so ill be hittin you up in a couple of days


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any of your members coming up to bakersfield anytime soon need some tickets :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body+Jul 27 2007, 03:58 PM~8408316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't believe we are but you can buy them from me with either Paypal or amoney order. I've had several people that are out of state do it this way.

I will mail you you your tickets.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 27 2007, 04:33 PM~8408968
> *any of your members coming up to bakersfield anytime soon need some tickets :uh:
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm getting my tkts and hope to bring that car to the GREAT state of TEXAS... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thats a bad ass 64


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

C'mon homies...I know y'all just got paid!!! LOL!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

i want to buy some tickets!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Jul 28 2007, 08:55 PM~8416280
> *i want to buy some tickets!!!
> *


$100.00 EACH FOR YOU.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

I got a money order ready to mail your way. Whats the best address to send it to?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

PM sent!  

Thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

pay pal sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 29 2007, 05:42 PM~8420795
> *pay pal sent :thumbsup:
> *


Received. Your ticket stub will be mailed to you tomorrow. Good luck bro. :biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8417348
> *$100.00 EACH FOR YOU.
> *



O.K.

ILL TAKE TEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 22 2007, 09:56 PM~8367332
> *Good Luck!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Paypal is availiable. TTT!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP CRENSHAWS FINEST!!!!!!
SEEN DA IMPALA LAST NITE @ DUKES BURGERS....
SHIT LOOKS NICE!!! ALL O.G.
GOOD LUCK TO DA WINNER! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 5 2007, 02:41 PM~8477299
> *WHATS UP CRENSHAWS FINEST!!!!!!
> SEEN DA IMPALA LAST NITE @ DUKES BURGERS....
> SHIT LOOKS NICE!!! ALL O.G.
> ...


 Sup homie!!!!

We're out in Griffith Park with the Majestics right now with it!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Con Safos_@Jul 29 2007, 11:57 AM~8418874
> *I got a money order ready to mail your way. Whats the best address to send it to?
> *


Orale x 2 let a homeboy know....gracias


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 5 2007, 05:31 PM~8478259
> *Orale x 2 let a homeboy know....gracias
> *


pm sent.


EVERYONE SENDING MONEY ORDERS....

MAKE SURE YOU INCLUDE ALL YOU INFO INCASE YOU WIN.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 07:18 PM~8374543
> *My Paypal is up and running: [email protected]
> 
> The price will be $22.00 for each ticket. The extra 2 dollars is to cover the paypal fees and the stamp & envelope that I will use to send your ticket(s). If you know paypal, you know the fees involved and understand.
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 06:18 PM~8374543
> *My Paypal is up and running: [email protected]
> 
> The price will be $22.00 for each ticket. The extra 2 dollars is to cover the paypal fees and the stamp & envelope that I will use to send your ticket(s). If you know paypal, you know the fees involved and understand.
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Get your tickets!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

RAFFLE CAR WILL BE @ A CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT IN THE CITY OF GARDEN GROVE ON MAIN STREET....


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

Cashiers check is in the mail and on the way!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Con Safos_@Aug 10 2007, 05:48 PM~8524528
> *Cashiers check is in the mail and on the way!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Con Safos

Your 15 tickets are in the mail!

Thanks Jason!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Send me a PM if you want raffle tickets!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

$100,000 :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We are bringing the car out weelky to several shows, cruises, and picnics. We will also be showing the car at the San Diego Indoor show.

Tickets are availiable form any Imperilas CC member via mail or you can paypal us and I will get your stubs to you asap.

Tickets once again are $20.0O each or $22.00 using Paypal.

Don't forget....the ONE THOUSAND DOLLAR X3 CASH PRIZES that will be given away!!!

Get your tickets now and good luck.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2007, 03:18 PM~8579033
> *bump
> *


did you get that bro?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2007, 11:16 PM~8581650
> *did you get that bro?
> *


All taken care of.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> We are bringing the car out weelky to several shows, cruises, and picnics. We will also be showing the car at the San Diego Indoor show.
> 
> Tickets are availiable form any Imperilas CC member via mail or you can paypal us and I will get your stubs to you asap.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO PURCHASE A TICKET


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 20 2007, 10:03 AM~8595869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRING THE 64 TO OUR EVENT ,


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Bring it back to the top!


----------



## molatos64 (Sep 4, 2007)

How do i get tix from outta state? I missed the info on that or is it too late?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by molatos64_@Sep 4 2007, 06:07 PM~8715235
> *How do i get tix from outta state? I missed the info on that or is it too late?
> *


You can send me a money order or paypal to us. Let me know.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Also, the raffle car took 3rd place best 60's OG at the San Diego Super Indoor Show.*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Tickets still available from any Imperials L.A. member!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2007, 11:46 PM~8718101
> *Also, the raffle car took 3rd place best 60's OG at the San Diego Super Indoor Show.
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt about it this car belongs in Texas and in my garage. LOL,LOL...


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8827925
> *No doubt about it this car belongs in Texas and in my garage. LOL,LOL...
> *


 did you get your tics yet?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice 64 you guys are giving away. Makes me want to finish my car. :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Tickets are still available. Paypal or money order.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## cali-big-dogg (Sep 28, 2007)

a 64 non ss for 100.000 
chale thats a lot of feria .
i'm buying my ticket


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali-big-dogg_@Oct 4 2007, 01:41 PM~8932115
> *a 64 non ss for 100.000
> chale thats a lot of feria .
> i'm buying my ticket
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

CF WHAT UP....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 5 2007, 11:14 AM~8938471
> *CF WHAT UP....
> *


Whats hatnin' homeboy. I heard you got that phone call from the homie, hope all is good. Man, where you been? I was gonna come to the store to look for you. Some of the Layitlow homies want HNDP Vol#4. Get at me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 01:32 AM~8368922
> *Anyone interested in purchasing their ticket(s) can get a hold of any Imperials L.A. member for them.
> 
> If any of you want to buy tickets from me, please contact me in PM and we'll make arrangements. You don't need to be present to win.
> *


Money Order or PayPal is excepted.

We are still doing this and this car WILL be given away next year. Get your tickets now from any L.A. member!!!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice ride $20 a ticket not bad


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This car is headed to my garage in Texas homies...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

HOLIDAYS ARE HERE...HOW ABOUT AN OG '64 IN THAT STOCKING?????


GET YOUR TICKETS FROM ANY IMPERIALS L.A. MEMBER. RAFFLE WILL BE DRAWN AT THE 2008 IMPERIALS CAR SHOW. THERE WILL BE 3 ONE THOUSAND DOLLAR CASH PRIZES TOO!!!!!

HIT ME UP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale Imperials , dont forget I dj un chingo of car shows and can help u promote raffle tickets at any show u see me at. I'm at sako's sandwich shop in santa fe springs every friday doing the old cruisers cruise nite. Call me and i will let u know where i am next.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Look for the car at majestics new years!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 30 2007, 07:32 AM~9339251
> *
> *


 :biggrin:WHAT UP JESSE,WILL YOU BE TAKING THAT 64 TO THE ANGELS STADIUM 2MOROW,SEEING THAT THE ROSE IS HELD ONSITE FOR SHORT MINUTE,MUCH PROPS FOR THE MUSEUM TO HAVE THE IMPERIALS THIER AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 03:22 PM~9342521
> *Look for the car at majestics new years!
> *


WAS CRAKIN ANGEL,GET READY TO PARK THAT RYDE NEXT TO MY OTHER ONES,ASI PARA QUE DEGAN,"DAMM,THAT HOMIE IS ROLLING PURE 60'S"....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 22 2007, 07:56 PM~8367332
> *Good Luck!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 1 2007, 09:42 AM~9348038
> *WAS CRAKIN ANGEL,GET READY TO PARK THAT RYDE NEXT TO MY OTHER ONES,ASI PARA QUE DEGAN,"DAMM,THAT HOMIE IS ROLLING PURE 60'S"....LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Got it CF, thanks I hope I win. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 4 2007, 04:07 PM~9372998
> *Got it CF, thanks I hope I win. :biggrin:
> *


Cool. Good luck homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 22 2007, 07:56 PM~8367332
> *Good Luck!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Get them tickets you weenies!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Dec 7 2007, 07:10 AM~9395639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Get your tickets from any Imperials L.A. member! I know you guys want that foe or the money or better...BOTH!...here's yo'chance!

we MIGHT even be puttin' some REAL daytons on it as a surprise!..but hey, you snooz u looze!


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Post current trophies the car has recently won.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0 nice 64


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Dec 18 2007, 12:52 PM~9477345
> *Post current trophies the car has recently won.
> *


 car won 3rd best 60's OG at the San Diego super indoor show


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

I forgot all about this, how many tickets are left? I need to grab some!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thats good shitt!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jan 12 2008, 08:25 PM~9678346
> *I forgot all about this, how many tickets are left? I need to grab some!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 7 2007, 04:47 PM~8497397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Tickets still availiable.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

car is clean as fuck,seen it in person out in long beach :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

We will be selling tickets at the Long Beach Swap meet on Sunday the 27th, 2008. Get'em while there is some left, remember there will be only 5,000 sold and that's it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how many have you guys sold?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:07 PM~9767000
> *how many have you guys sold?
> *


A LOT.

How many tickets have you bought?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Paypal is availiable if you want tickets. July is comin' fast!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT I am gonna get mine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

How many tickets left? What's the paypal info?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Mar 21 2008, 10:52 PM~10227194
> *How many tickets left? What's the paypal info?
> *


 You got it PM!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

do you have to be present??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Mar 23 2008, 12:01 PM~10235261
> *do you have to be present??
> *


 No, but YOU are reponsible for picking/shipping the car if you win.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'LL BE ADDING THIS TO MY COLLECTION OF 60'S :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Sent my Money Order a couple of days ago...

Better get it before they run out !!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

you guys take pay pal


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

any of these tickets left?

if so, whats the address to send money orders to?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 23 2008, 06:42 PM~10236883
> *I'LL BE ADDING THIS TO MY COLLECTION OF 60'S :biggrin:
> *


Just hold it there for me 'cause it's has a home in my garage here in Milwaukee !
Muchas Gracias


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: AAAAUUHHHH,NO,ITS TOO COLD FOR IT THIER,IT'LL COST YOU ALOT FOR SHIPPING,LETS JUST KEEP IT HERE IN.....MY PAD,NICE ACOMIDATIONS,WILL BE PAMPERED RIGHTEOUSLY,JUST NEEDS A LITTLE OG BRONZE PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL..good luck to all you guys, I would like to see somebody from Layitlow win!

*Tickets are still availiable. Paypal or Money Order!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10401052
> *LOL..good luck to all you guys, I would like to see somebody from Layitlow win!
> 
> Tickets are still availiable. Paypal or Money Order!
> *


PM THE ADDRESS FOR THE MONEY ORDERS AND THE PAY PAL EMAIL ADDRESS PLEASE


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

PM THE ADDRESS FOR THE MONEY ORDERS AND THE PAY PAL EMAIL ADDRESS PLEASE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

PM's sent.


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

can someone please PM me the address to send money orders to?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Apr 16 2008, 04:15 PM~10432006
> *can someone please PM me the address to send money orders to?
> *


Pm Sent.

*PayPal address is: [email protected]*


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

thanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Apr 16 2008, 04:49 PM~10432234
> *thanks
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOUR TICKETS ARE ON THEIR WAY!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 22 2008, 05:29 PM~10478591
> *YOUR TICKETS ARE ON THEIR WAY!!
> *


are You almost SOLD OUT of tix yet???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Apr 22 2008, 04:39 PM~10478653
> *are You almost SOLD OUT of tix yet???
> *


SOON!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

pm me the address so i can send money order...i can priority my payment..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2008, 11:57 PM~10490978
> *pm me the address so i can send money order...i can priority my payment..
> *


 YOU GOT IT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

payment sent.....TTT for imperials!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 26 2008, 12:05 PM~10509227
> *payment sent.....TTT for imperials!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

got paypal??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10511805
> *got paypal??
> *


YES WE DO, U GOTTA PM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Travis, your ticket is on it's way.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What happen, I saved a space right in front for the 64.. I thought you guys were coming out to our cruisenight, I had people all ready to buy tickets..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10536478
> *What happen, I saved a space right in front for the 64..  I thought you guys were coming out to our cruisenight, I had people all ready to buy tickets..
> *


I don't know Al, I'll ask the guys.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Con Safos..ur tickets are on their way!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TIME IS RUNNING OUT!!! DON'T FORGET WE HAVE WE HAVE PAYPAL TOO


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

damm i think i might get one so yall will just post the winners on lil ?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

got my ticket a few days ago!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 5 2008, 04:22 PM~10581709
> *damm i think i might get one so yall will just post the winners on lil ?
> *


Of chorse.

We will have the raffle take place on stage at our clubs car show on July 13th so make sure you get your tickets asap. 

Also, The raffle car is doing the nor-cal car show circuit right now so tickets are moving quick!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10581910
> *Of chorse.
> 
> We will have the raffle take place on stage at our clubs car show on July 13th so make sure you get your tickets asap.
> ...


cool i'll hit you up later might buy a couple :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 1 2008, 02:20 PM~10553273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Also, The raffle car is doing the nor-cal car show circuit right now so tickets are moving quick!!! 
:thumbsup: 

I met Junior at a show in Santa Ana this past weekend and he said the car would be making an appearance at the Socios 6th Annual car show in Sacramento Ca. So if anyone wants 2 see in in person come out 2 the show check the car out and support Imperials car club by buying some tickets. Who knows you might be the lucky one who wins the car and or the trailer that we are raffling off at our show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2008, 07:09 AM~10606534
> *Also, The raffle car is doing the nor-cal car show circuit right now so tickets are moving quick!!!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Post the shows linkl on here homie


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 8 2008, 04:09 PM~10610813
> *Post the shows linkl on here homie
> *





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384841


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Confirmed, we will be at the Socios Show on the 25th. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 13 2008, 01:45 PM~10646094
> *Confirmed, we will be at the Socios Show on the 25th. :biggrin:
> *


Cool people are exited 2 see the car come out 2 Sacramento and also see Imprerials car club


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 1 2008, 02:20 PM~10553273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ACCEPTED. YOU DO NOT NEED TO BE PRESENT TO WIN.* 

*PAYPAL ADDRESS IS: [email protected]*


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Quit putting miles on MY car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 17 2008, 05:32 PM~10678273
> *Quit putting miles on MY car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: ?YOUR CAR?.....DON'T THINK SO :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

GET YOUR TICKETS...ALMOST RAFFLE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 67PontiacBonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

i want to buy one . how do i do it?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 15 2008, 09:20 PM~10666755
> *PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ACCEPTED. YOU DO NOT NEED TO BE PRESENT TO WIN.
> 
> PAYPAL ADDRESS IS: [email protected]
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Who will the winner be...... better get your tickets!


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2008, 08:22 PM~10819594
> *:thumbsup:
> *



how much do i send to the paypal address to get my ticket?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jun 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10960344
> *how much do i send to the paypal address to get my ticket?
> *


 pm sent


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

is it over yet?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Oct 27 2008, 04:31 PM~11987128
> *is it over yet?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11987255
> *:uh:
> *


----------

